# inside a sand storm and thermal/night vision optics



## aramator

i took these with a canon powershot, they are just snap shots but thought that they might be interesting to you all.

1. this is what it looks like outside when you are in the middle of a sand storm, yes it is really this color outside.






2. this is the amount of sand that collects on the inside of the truck, no getting away from it!





3. this is the amount of accumulated sand on your face!!





4. a look through night vision optics on a MK-19, 40mm auto grenade launcher. never got to shoot it though.





5. this is what it looks like though thermal imaging, really fun to play with, you can find lots of critters running around at night, they dont require light.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Cool pics, # 1 and #5 are my favorite. I bet it is a little freaky in those sand storms with the wind and all.


----------



## MissMia

That first photograph is great! We have sandstorms in Phoenix, but not that bad. Love the night vision shot too.


----------



## lockwood81

Cool pics man.  Looks like those goggles work pretty darn good.


----------



## KhronoS

I like the first one, and the 3rd one it's very very funny


----------



## Computer_Generated

I gotta say I love the first one the best. Looks like a different world.


----------



## LynziMarie

hey! you're on Mars! hehe

those are great!


----------



## Easy_Target

The grin on your face in the third one is hilarious. You look sort of like a guy I went to HS with.

The fourth one with NV is awesome. I <3 NVG, well except the skull crushers. Those are well...skull crushing.


----------



## Bifurcator

They don't supply you with full-face gear?

I thought sand storms were acutely dangerous?

I dunno exactly but I know 100% sure that you die (a very horrible slow death) if you work with a sand-blaster for more than x-number of hours without a mask. (I can't remember the exact number of hours but it wasn't that many!!) At least use one of those paper filter nose/mouth masks dude.


Cool pics BTW...


----------



## Ben-71

Sand blasting and sandstorms are different.
I've been in bad sandstorms, w/o a mask, 
and I'm writing this...


----------



## Josh66

Breathing all that sand can't be good for you though...


The first one is really cool.  Like someone else said, it's like you're on Mars or something.


----------



## Ben-71

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Breathing all that sand can't be good for you though...
> 
> The first one is really cool. Like someone else said, it's
> like you're on Mars or something.


Probably, although I know some pretty old Bedouins in the 
Negev - the southern part of Israel which is desert, who have been 
through many sandstorms. All they use is the 'Kafiya', a cloth which 
they wrap around the nose & mouth.

The photographs relay it very nicely - the world becomes yellowish.


----------



## Easy_Target

Bifurcator said:


> They don't supply you with full-face gear?
> 
> I thought sand storms were acutely dangerous?
> 
> I dunno exactly but I know 100% sure that you die (a very horrible slow death) if you work with a sand-blaster for more than x-number of hours without a mask. (I can't remember the exact number of hours but it wasn't that many!!) At least use one of those paper filter nose/mouth masks dude.
> 
> 
> Cool pics BTW...


Of course not. This is the military we're talking about. The Pentagon gets billions in funding, but undersupplies the troops with inadequate personal body armor, vehicle armor and weapons.

Regular sand is granulated, but sandblasting turns the sand into a fine mist of glass, which is easily inhaled and can bypass the mucous membranes and go into the lungs. Sand on the other hand sticks in the membranes.


----------



## nigelc

was the thermal imaging pic also looking at the sandstorm? I presume this is far infra red?


----------



## KmH

It's a 5 year old thread.

The OP hasn't been on TPF since 03-21-2009


----------

